#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  Our Favourite Sunsets

## BoganInParasite

*The Thai wife and I have been fortunate enough to live, work and visit many places over the past decade. We've collected many good sunrise and sunset photos. Most taken on iPhone, but also some on my Sony camera and a few on the wife's bloody expensive Nikon. The wife loves messing with them using filters. I abhor that and these photos have not been enhanced.*2013 - Mt Warning taken from Murwillumbah, New South Wales, Australia. (Check out the flying foxes.)

----------


## BoganInParasite

2014 - Ajman, UAE.

----------


## BoganInParasite

2018 - Cunnamulla, Queensland, Australia

----------


## BoganInParasite

2016 - Dubai, UAE.

----------


## BoganInParasite

2017 - Stanley, Tasmania, Australia.

----------


## BoganInParasite

2014 - Abu Dhabi, UAE.

----------


## BoganInParasite

2017 - Stormy summer evening in Armidale, New South Wales, Australia.

----------


## BoganInParasite

2016 - Monsoon sky at Scottsdale (Phoenix), Arizona, USA.

----------


## BoganInParasite

2016 - Scottsdale (Phoenix), Arizona, USA.

----------


## BoganInParasite

2016 - North of McLeods Shoot on the Pacific Highway, New South Wales, Australia.

----------


## BoganInParasite

2017 - Strahan, Tasmania, Australia.

----------


## BoganInParasite

2016 - Venice Beach, California, USA.

----------


## BoganInParasite

2017 - Manning River west of Taree, New South Wales, Australia.

----------


## BoganInParasite

2016 - Venice Beach, California, USA.

----------


## BoganInParasite

2017 - Scottsdale (Phoenix), Arizona, USA.

----------


## prawnograph

Chao Lao beach, Chanthaburi

----------


## BoganInParasite

2017 - South Phoenix, Arizona, USA.

----------


## BoganInParasite

2018 - Tamworth, New South Wales, Australia.

----------


## prawnograph

Formerly HMS Minstrel, this ex-WWII British navy minesweeper is moored on the Chanthaburi River

----------


## BoganInParasite

2017 - South of BKK, Bangkok, Thailand.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Nice to see others already adding to the collection.

----------


## BoganInParasite

2018 - Mae Kok River at Chiang Rai, Thailand.

----------


## BoganInParasite

2017 - Golf resort near BKK, Thailand.

----------


## BoganInParasite

2017 - Lake Eire at Eire, Pennsylvania, USA.

----------


## BoganInParasite

2017 - Lakes Entrance, Victoria, Australia.

----------


## BoganInParasite

2018 - Near Cessnock, New South Wales, Australia.

----------


## BoganInParasite

2016 - Ajman, UAE.

----------


## BoganInParasite

2019 - Leeton (my birth place), New South Wales, Australia.

----------


## Dillinger

Great pics, for some reason I can hear crickets chirping

----------


## Klondyke

Storm is nearing at Payao Lake

----------


## prawnograph

Phnom Penh: From a boat on the Tonle Sap

----------


## prawnograph

Phnom Penh, again

----------


## prawnograph

Xmas Eve at Laem Sadet, Chanthaburi

----------


## prawnograph

Bang Po, Samut Prakan , Bangkok

----------


## BoganInParasite

2007 - Somewhere off the east coast north of Newcastle, New South Wales, Australia.

----------


## BoganInParasite

2016 - Driving towards Tamworth, New South Wales, Australia.

----------


## BoganInParasite

2016 - Eire, Pennsylvania, USA

----------


## BoganInParasite

2017 - El Paso, Texas, USA

----------


## BoganInParasite

2017 - Lakes Entrance, Victoria, Australia.

----------


## BoganInParasite

2018 - Nan, Thailand.

----------


## prawnograph

Phuket, Chalong Pier towards Big Buddha hill (Nak Kerd Hill)

----------


## fishlocker

The Mekong at the farm in Laos.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Sunset at Pua in Feb 2019 on our first night in our newly built home.

----------


## prawnograph

Penang: Beach at Tanjung Tokong

----------


## Saint Willy

Some fantastic pics here, I have a couple to add, but I think I cannot access TD gallery yet, need a few more posts, or perhaps length of time from joining.  :Smile:

----------


## David48atTD

> Some fantastic pics here, I have a couple to add, but I think I cannot access TD gallery yet, need a few more posts, or perhaps length of time from joining.


*KW* .. 50 posts I think it is now-a-days

----------


## BoganInParasite

Looking forward to seeing them when you are able to post KW. There is also a Sunrises thread if you have any of those. Regards, -BiP



> Some fantastic pics here, I have a couple to add, but I think I cannot access TD gallery yet, need a few more posts, or perhaps length of time from joining.

----------


## Humbert



----------


## Norton

Mekong sunset. Posted by Humbert.

----------


## Humbert

Thanks Norton, I have no idea why the images I post don't display

----------


## Saint Willy

Whoops. that was wrong pic. I have some sunsets here, but cannot post them to the gallery.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Found some more worthy sunset photos. This one at South Phoenix - Sep 2017.

----------


## BoganInParasite

The same Scottsdale (Phoenix) sunset - May 2017.

----------


## Saint Willy

Penang

----------


## Mandaloopy

Mandalay down by the river. Miss living there to an extent

----------


## MarilynMonroe

Wowza! Beautiful pics on this thread. I have so many sunset pics over the years. 

This one is taken in Canada.. overlooking the Ottawa river where there are a host of Inuksuks in the water.

[/IMG]

----------


## BoganInParasite

View from our homestay balcony near Pua this evening just under thirty minutes ago.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

^That's beautiful. I'm sorry im not sure why the other pic didn't post. I'm trying imgur for the first time.



Inukshuks (Inuit art) on the Ottawa River (Remic Rapids)

----------


## MarilynMonroe

Taken in Phuket last year, overlooking Kata Noi

----------


## BoganInParasite

Nice.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

Kata beach, Phuket, Thailand

----------


## MarilynMonroe

Kata Noi, 2018

----------


## MarilynMonroe

^^^Thanks, Bogan. I am glad I can finally post pics as I wasn't able apparently until now.


Kata Beach, Phuket, 2018. I was there for New Year's.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

Old rail bridge, Ottawa River, Ottawa, Ontario, Canada

----------


## MarilynMonroe

CChaoyang Park, Beijing, China

----------


## MarilynMonroe

Chao Phraya River, Bangkok, Thailand

----------


## MarilynMonroe

Chao Phraya , Bangkok, Thailand

----------


## MarilynMonroe

Tianjin, China, 2017

----------


## MarilynMonroe

Chaoyang Park, Beijing

----------


## MarilynMonroe

Looking towards the Bund, Shanghai, China

----------


## MarilynMonroe

Hong Kong Island

----------


## David48atTD

*MM*, in your honour ... such memories  :Smile: 



https://teakdoor.com/photoshop-and-ph...ml#post3714071 (Teakdoor Photo Competition - February 2018)

----------


## MarilynMonroe

^Lovely, David. Both of my passions on one page.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Very nice indeed MM.

----------


## OhOh

Rice growing area near Chaiyaphum.

Although the foreground crop is potatoes.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

^^Thanks.. they are a few of my favorites.
^That's gorgeous, OhOh!

----------


## MarilynMonroe



----------


## MarilynMonroe



----------


## MarilynMonroe



----------


## MarilynMonroe



----------


## MarilynMonroe

Taken in Sri Lanka.. Hikkaduwa Beach

----------


## MarilynMonroe

Mont Tremblant , Quebec, Canada

Fiery Sky

----------


## MarilynMonroe

From my guesthouse in Sri Lanka

----------


## Mendip

Sunset at Asgard, northern Norwegian Sea.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Sunset reflecting off a storm cloud late yesterday afternoon near Pua.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Shafts of last light. Taken last night on 101 heading south to Nan and just north of Tha Wang Pha.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Taken by my son in Kingscliff northern NSW this evening. Red colour from the smoke filled sky and Mt Warning on the horizon.

----------


## Jack meoff

32,000 ft over Norf England.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

^Very nice pics ^^

A few recent ones.

----------


## cyrille

Watch out for the radioactivity.  :Sad:

----------


## halen

WOW... All of these views are so beautiful. I really had a pleasant feeling.

----------


## BoganInParasite

A Pua sunset from a few days back.

----------


## VocalNeal

Lake Phayao

----------


## BoganInParasite

Sunset taken from our terrace near Pua in northern Nan province.

----------


## Stumpy

Few from a recent road trip 



View from hammock by the room pool on Koh Chang



View from dinner



Bar view while sipping a bourbon



Beach walk on Koh Chang

----------

